# open spot for weekend



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Just wanted to let you guys know that i have this weekend open. The high pressure system should settle over the gulf in the morning and the forecast is 1-2ft. for the next five days. There is also a good push of water in the canyon and its started to shape up for a recipe of a tuna slaughter. Give me a call @ 1.225.454.5365 or e-mail me at [email protected]

www.pelagicchartersllc.com


----------

